# Picked this up yesterday



## markh (May 6, 2002)

For those that like to see pictures of what cars people are getting..

After much deliberation and looking at various styles as well as diferent makes of car, SWMBO won and yesterday we bought this.

Discovery 3, 2.7 TDV6 HSE spec.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice. Lisa refuses to let me have one.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I really like these. The only reason I didn't buy one is the guilty feeling you get from moving 2 Tonnes of car around every time my 14 Stone self wants to go anywhere!

Still love 'em though.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Great stuff

The TG bit when they took one up the mountain was great...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nice. Lisa refuses to let me have one.


If you find a way round this. I am denied ownership of any sort of Land Rover


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

It is 'fun' to drive, like driving a tank. And with the trip computer currently claiming 25mpg cant be bad.

Oh and lots of toys too.....

I wonder if it'll ever get off-road..............if I am honest, I doubt it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I was quite interested in one of these but the wife doesn't like the shape (too boxy) which is one of the reasons we've got a Touareg.

Mind you, we're going on a Land Rover experience in a couple of weeks which might change her mind . It's only a half day but it is entirely free and should be good fun. All I did was send an email from the Land Rover website requesting a Discovery brochure and a couple of month's later they sent me an invite. Worth a try if you fancy a bit of free off-roading.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nearly bought a Disco 3 as well but Mrs Jam thought it looked too big :?

So in the end she chose a nice compact XC90 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Women go figure :? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Subtle.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice to see one off road 
:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

markh said:


> I wonder if it'll ever get off-road..............if I am honest, I doubt it.


Keep your eye open on the All Wet & Dirty Club (AWDC - All Wheel Drive Club) for open events in sand pits. We used to take Discos to the Bordon tank ranges where the terrain in sandy and drive in the knowledge that you could do just the very safe bits or when you get more adventurous enjoy the real capabilities of a true 4x4 in the knowledge that the terrain was not going to damage the car.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DXN said:


> nice to see one off road
> :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I know, I changed all the suspension settings to get it there !


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Great car, great choice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They're very refined in HSE spec, and you are right about the toys! Have you got the adaptive headlights option?

If you do get the chance, go on a Landrover off road day - it will really open your eyes up to what they are really capable of!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Lisa refuses to let me have one.
> ...


Why won't Lisa let you have a Landie Clive?


----------

